# Import AD & Group Policys



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am running windows server 2016 and i would like to do a fresh install to server 2019. Is it possible to import and export all my active directory users and groups and group policys from 2016 to 2019? If so how would i do this?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

It is possible. But it is a lot of work. Do you only have one server or can you create a temp server and make it a temporary domain controller? Then when everything is synchronized you can transfer the FSMO roles and demote the Server 2016. Install 2019 and make it a Domain controller and transfer FSMO roles to that.

Any particular reason you want a clean install and not an in-place upgrade? Then all you need to do is the "Adprep" a few times and voila (hopefully)


----------



## Samvantiel (Dec 14, 2019)

i would not bother try exporting and importing the AD. just grap some machine and make it a domain controller. everything will sync over. after that you can install WS2019 and make it the controller again.


----------

